# Check Engine Light



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I would take it out.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I was planning on it but just making sure. How many other people have had a CEL come on for the fuel system and what was the problem?


----------



## gizmotoo (May 27, 2011)

My Eco Cruze 6MT is 2 weeks old with about 400 miles on the odometer. Five days ago the CEL came on. I called OnStar and they indicated it was a problem related to the fuel system. Furthermore, they were able to tell me the fault code was PO442. A subsequent Google search provided the following technical description summary: Evaporative Emission Control System Leak detected (small leak). In other words, a very small fuel vapor leak has been detected in the EVAP control system. Naturally the first thing I checked was the gas cap. Of course the Driver Information Center should display a message if the cap is not properly tightened. I have an appointment next week to take it into the Dealer. My vehicle has not been modified in any way.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I was planning on it but just making sure. How many other people have had a CEL come on for the fuel system and what was the problem?


Getting a fuel system to lean code? P0171 I think it is... I wouldn't be surprised since your running that intake... ( might need a tune to run intakes )

I would take the intake off and see if the CEL clears itself in three driving trips or not.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thats not good news if the intake is causing that. I would definitely remove the intake. service dept will just point at intake and say thats your problem and we are not covering it, have a nice day.

do you have the zzp intake?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, ZZP. The intake has been on for like 2 weeks now and I just now got the CEL. Other people on here have the ZZP intake with no problem so I HIGHLY doubt that is it.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Getting a fuel system to lean code? P0171 I think it is... I wouldn't be surprised since your running that intake... ( might need a tune to run intakes )
> 
> I would take the intake off and see if the CEL clears itself in three driving trips or not.


Got the same error code with stock intake, Chevy service says it's a "purge valve" and is a known problem. they had to order part, should be installed next week. However have cleared code and it has not come back.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Good news guys! I took the intake out...reinstalled it, and unhooked my battery this time for about 20 minutes. Hooked everything back up and no CEL and car runs great. I noticed when I had the CEL i was experiencing some reduced power but didn't know if it was just in my head. Well it definately wasn't, car feels much more responsive now like it used to. What a great way to start my weekend


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I put in my ZZP intake last Monday and then filled up my gas tank. Like the next day I get the OBDII light. Got it a few months ago and it was because of a faulty gas cap. I thought maybe it was that again. Finally today I went to autozone to see what the code was. Turns out there are two...P0171 and P1101. So the intake is at fault...should I remove it and cut my losses? Or is there a way to correct this problem?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

TGrayEco said:


> I put in my ZZP intake last Monday and then filled up my gas tank. Like the next day I get the OBDII light. Got it a few months ago and it was because of a faulty gas cap. I thought maybe it was that again. Finally today I went to autozone to see what the code was. Turns out there are two...P0171 and P1101. So the intake is at fault...should I remove it and cut my losses? Or is there a way to correct this problem?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


stock or tuned?
also in your zzp intake, right before the MAF hole, do you have the silver metal insert about 3" long and a couple millimeters think? It should narrow down the air input before the MAF, its there for stock ECU's, Vince can retune if you remove it (as I did)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The P0171 is 95% likely related to the intake. Assuming you're tuned, just data log and send it to Vince to adjust. I think the ZZP intake took two tries for me before it was perfect. In the cooler weather (40's during the late fall) I was throwing a CEL for the same reason.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an Injen intake and was getting the same code this past summer. I took it to the dealer and they said I had a defective gas cap. They ordered me a new one and said nothing about my intake.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Shawn, I'm not tuned..

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## gregeshleman (Jan 6, 2011)

I had the same issue with the ZZP intake setting a p0171 and had to return the intake.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ntl0820 (Aug 2, 2012)

gizmotoo said:


> My Eco Cruze 6MT is 2 weeks old with about 400 miles on the odometer. Five days ago the CEL came on. I called OnStar and they indicated it was a problem related to the fuel system. Furthermore, they were able to tell me the fault code was PO442. A subsequent Google search provided the following technical description summary: Evaporative Emission Control System Leak detected (small leak). In other words, a very small fuel vapor leak has been detected in the EVAP control system. Naturally the first thing I checked was the gas cap. Of course the Driver Information Center should display a message if the cap is not properly tightened. I have an appointment next week to take it into the Dealer. My vehicle has not been modified in any way.


@gizmotoo Did you ever find out what the problem was?....I have 240 miles, MT, 1.4 turbo 2LT, have had it for 3 days and just got the same CEL code. Have an appointment next week, but I'm curious if it is something simple.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ntl0820 said:


> @gizmotoo Did you ever find out what the problem was?....I have 240 miles, MT, 1.4 turbo 2LT, have had it for 3 days and just got the same CEL code. Have an appointment next week, but I'm curious if it is something simple.




ntl0820,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

